# Starting 1st ICSI treatment in Jan 2011



## blondie k

Hello,
After what seems like a lifetime of waiting, i will be finally starting my first treatment of ICSI in Jan 2011. I have received all my drugs and will start injecting on the 5th Jan.......which is quite scary as i don't like needles!!!!!!

Also my dh and i are undecided about who we should tell. We have told 2 of our good friends, my dh wants to tell our parents and i don't.
I'm worried if we tell them they will start feeling sorry for us, asking us all sorts of questions and wanting to know everything thats going on and how we are feeling all the time. And i'm not sure if i could handle the extra pressure ontop of everything else!

Is anyone else starting treatment in Jan ?

And any advice on the who to tell would be gratefully received.

Blondie K


----------



## emmielou123

hey blondiek

i had my first ICSI cycle in november just gone and we were very lucky to get a BFP first go!! we told my parents, a few close friends and my area manager. i felt it only right as it took pressure off people asking when we were gonna start a family etc, they were all very understanding and supportive and telling my boss made it easier when i needed to change my days off for my egg collection and transfer as you dont really find out until few days before as it all depends on how you react to the drugs.
All i will say is take every day as it comes, and dont worry! i didnt really have any side effects from the drugs in terms of sickness etc although i did develop OHSS so they just montior you abit more. the idea of injecting everyday is abit scarey but it becomes part of everyday!
sending you lots of         and hope it all works out for you .

emmielou


----------



## sleepypenguin

Hi Blondie 

I am also an ICSI first time lucky gal, we told parents and 2 close friends, I booked 2 weeks annual leave for ec and claimed a week back sick (GP signed me off). There is loads of info on here just remember everyone is different and responds differently to the drugs, if you have any niggles or don't feel something is right then ring the clinic trust your instincts. 

EmmieLou CONGRATULATIONS 

x


----------



## sleepypenguin

Sorry Mandy our posts crossed good luck and you are NOT letting anyone else down, I think people sometimes ask out of politeness, when we got married and started TTC people kept asking if we had any luck and then over time everyone stopped asking or talking about, I hadn't realised how much people had been avoiding the subject until we told them the great news thst we were pg and it was through IVF (Itold everyone as I didn't want to go through the 'when are you having number 2?').


----------



## blondie k

Hey emmielou, congratulations on your BFP......its fantastic new on your first attempt! i have told my boss as and she has been a great support letting me have off anytime i need, which takes some of the pressure off which is great! 
good luck with your pregnacy, hope all goes well xxx

Hey mandy, thanks for that.....its the same way i feel!!! think we are going to keep it on the quite for now anyway!! 
good luck with you treatment, i hope it goes well for you xxx

hey sleepypenguin, congratulation on having your baby boy.......i hope i can join the first time lucky group with you and emmielou. fingers crossed!!! and thanks for the advice.

xxxxx


----------



## wicks

hi blondie k

im due to start my cycle of icsi any day now.  so it looks like we could be similar with our timings!  

ive had one cycle of ivf before but none of my 16 eggs fertilised so icsi is the next step for us.  unfortunately after waiting and waiting, we were finally told about a month ago that the nhs had run out of funding in our area, so we have saved christmas pennies and are going to pay for our treatment.

what downreg drugs are you starting with? i had prostap last time and will be doing the same this time.  
feeling a little nervous about starting again, but hopefully icsi will work for us both this time!

keep in touch sweetpea!

wicks


----------



## blondie k

hey wicks,

Its great that we will be going through treatment at the same time, it will be nice to have someone to talk and compare notes with.....if thats ok with you??   

Not so good about the funding..... especially after all that waiting!!!!
I'm lucky where i am as there is very good funding here at the moment.

I'll be starting on buserelin on the 5th, this is my first go so not sure really what to expect, hopefully it won't make me feel to ill!!
I was going to start with IVF but at my last appt them told me it would be better to start with ICSI as it would give us a better chance as DH has a slightly low sperm count.

i hope the treatment goes well for us both       

keep in touch 
Blondie xxxx


----------



## minkey114

Hi all, I am also starting ICSI for the first time in Jan, I have PCO and my husband has anti bodies, look forward to chatting more, happy new year x x


----------



## Dodo_1977

Hi there,
I'm also starting ICSI cycle Jan, so excited and yet so terrified!! I hope your treatment goes well, keep in touch x


----------



## Wraakgodin

to FF, Blondie!! This is a great website for support, information, laughter and friendship, it has kept me (relatively!) sane though all my treatment. Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

I am a total needlephobe as well! They took blood from my dad when he was in hospital and I fainted!  I got my DH to do all my injections for me, I was quite lucky in some respects because he had IVF with his ex-wife so was an expert in giving the injection. I always looked away and had the tv on so I was focused on something else.

Who to tell is purely a personal thing. We didn't tell anyone, but my parents made some comment about children and it came at a time when I was quite vulnerable and I just blurted it out. We didn't go into details of when we were having treatment because if it failed it wouldn't only be my disappointment that I would have to deal with, it would be theirs as well. We didn't tell DH's mum at all because that woman couldn't keep a secret if the future of the human race depended on it!!  We would have constant questions from her and all the family and she isn't the most diplomatic and sympathetic person anyway! If the treatment failed it would all be about her and her disappointment, our feelings would be irrelevant.

Here are few links that I think might help you.

A Rough Guide To IVF ~ CLICK HERE (This is a breakdown of the procedure of IVF which is the same as ICSI up until the point of fertilisation, With ICSI the embryologist injects one good sperm into one good egg, and repeats until all are used. So it gives them a helping hand, with IVF the eggs and sperm are left to fertilise by themselves)

ICSI chat ~ CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. This is the link for January/February, just pop along and say "Hi" ~ CLICK HERE

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) thread will give you some info on how to navigate the site ~ CLICK HERE

We also have a newbie night in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet other new members and a few more experienced (I won't use the term "old"!) members will be there to answer any questions you have about the site. CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT

If you look on the main forum index you will find location boards. You can find others in your area, and even people going to the same clinic who will provide invaluable advice about services and protocol in your area - some groups even have meet ups.

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Good luck! I hope the pee stick brings you wonderful news soon!             

Sue


----------



## littlemin

Hello ladies

I'm also having my 1st go at ICSI in January...but I started downregging oin 22.12.10...just waiting for my period to turn up at the moment so I can start stimming and have my trial embryo transfer.

Of my symptoms - I will say the first day with Buserelin I had a splitting headache, then I had a week of disturbed sleep...like I had overdosed on caffeine, didn't feel the need to go to bed but then knackered in the morning after tossing and turning...not forgetting the nightmares! But since day 7 these symptoms have cleared off. Thank goodness! I have been told that they could return while stimming but I guess I'll just have to wait and see! We all react differently, but really it hasn't been too bad so far and hopefully we will all be rewarded at the end of our journeys with the best thing ever anyway!  

As for the actual injection side of things - it's easy and you'll all be fine. I'm sure there aren't many people out there who look forward to doing it...but it quickly becomes part of your routine. 

Congratulations to all of you with BFPs!!!! I hope you all enjoy every part of your pregnancies. And lots of     for all the rest of us. Let's hope we all get what we dream for in 2011!

Happy New Year and best of luck 

Littlemin xx


----------



## wicks

hi blondie & all you other lovely ladies!!

my prostap jab happened this morning.  DH did it for me.  made a bit of a drama of it, with bubbles still in the syringe so took two attempts and by that time i actually felt quite faint!!!!  totally ridiculous as we've done this bit before.  but anyway........we're off!!   

happy new year everyone!  a lucky year for us all i hope!

wicks xxxxx


----------



## kimmy 30

Hi Blondie k

I'm down regging at the mo also start my 1st icsi on the 5th jan!
my DH has a low sperm count, feel excited and nervous as don't know what really to expect? hopefully we can be cycle buddies? x


----------



## blondie k

hey kimmy, that would be great    i'll pm you xxx


----------



## walds23

Hello wishing you lots & lots of luck with your treatment.
Im due to start ISCI this year feeling nervous and confused the dr said i got to have blood tests done on certain days of my periods but i cant remember when i have already asked again but still dont understand did you have to do that? if you did could you please make sense out it all? Thank you


----------



## wicks

hi walds 23...

the blood tests are quite normal and nothing to worry about.  its just to check your hormone levels etc, so they have to be done on certain days of your cycle.  i think i had to have them on day 2 to begin with, then another date but cant remember.  theyll be the first of many, so try not to worry about them.  id ring your clinic though to confirm which days they need you.  i too am starting isci this month, as are lots of the other girls on this thread - so lots of heads together should be able to help you with your questions hun! 
good luck with everything!!  chat soon!

wicks xxx


----------



## walds23

I just feel like i always ask them questions then feel silly when i dont understand, stupid i know. I just want to do everything right. 
good luck & thank you  xx


----------



## jenwindlepoons

Hi Everyone, Ive just joined FF and am new to all of this!   
We will be doing ICSI in Feb, and starting the antagonist protocol on 27th Jan, so have no idea which meds will be prescribed and am worried about the potential side effects.  
About who to tell - We have told our parents and a select number of trusted discrete friends.  It is tough knowing whether to include friends / family with your infertility and in the IVF process- i think it depends entirely on your own needs.  Do you need someone to confide in besides your BP? Can you trust them?  Will it get them of your back with the endless baby questions?  or will it just lead to more endless questions about your emotional well-being etc!!  
Our biggest concern is my work.  I have decided not to tell them about it as i dont want my personal life discussed, and my boss is a gossip, and its our first cycle,(we are preparing for a long haul).  
But it puts me in a difficult position.. I am going sick for the 2 weeks of hormones, EC, and ET, to avoid stress (my job is v busy and stressful) and to avoid questions about all the appointments, and as there is no leave entitlement for IVF ( its considered a cosmetic precedure)  Anyone in the same boat?


----------



## ANGELA29A

hi blondie and others, we are starting dr on friday 7th jan, , this is our 2nd cycle.
I made the mistake of telling everyone on the 1st cycle, so hard when it failed, so many peopl to tell, this time just immediate family for us:0)))
There is a thread for jan/feb cycle buddies on here, come and join us, and feel free to message me anytime.:0))
Love Angela.x


----------



## sleepypenguin

Hi all

*jenwindlepoons* I got my GP to sign me off and he put gynacological procedure on the cert   to your boss if you can't talk to them thats not on.Good luck everyone

x


----------



## blondie k

hey walds, welcome
you should feel silly, its a lot to take on! if your unsure on anything you should ring your clinic I'm sure they be glad to talk things through with you and also there are so many lovely people on this sight for great advise and support.I think i had my blood tests on day 1 and 3...i think!
good luck   

Hey Angela,
good luck with your treatment, thanks for the message, hopefully see you on the thread   

Hey jenwindlepoons

i have 2 jobs, 1 is at a docs so i have told them and they are very understanding and have said i can have anytime off i need and not to worry, the other job is same situation as you, don't trust them at all not to goosip so i haven't told them anything!!!!! i am going to ask my doc for a sick note so i don't have to explain to them.

good luck with you treatment


sending everyone         

Blondie xxx


----------



## ange14

Hi everyone,
Currently taking nasal spray and looking to start injections on Wed 12th and really could do with some company along the way with like minded women

This is my first ever post and really need some help on the abbreviations.

Can someone help please !!!!!!!!!


----------



## ange14

Hi Mandy,
Thank you very much not so confused now.


----------



## blondie k

Hey walds,
very sorry my prevous message should have said you SHOULDN'T feel sill!!!
sorry for my spelling mistake

blondie xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

ange14 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Currently taking nasal spray and looking to start injections on Wed 12th and really could do with some company along the way with like minded women
> 
> This is my first ever post and really need some help on the abbreviations.
> 
> Can someone help please !!!!!!!!!


Welcome Ange! The What Every New Member Needs To Know thread will give you some info on how to navigate the site ~ CLICK HERE The abbreviations are on the 2nd post.

Hope it helps!


----------

